# Metronidazole flagyl



## aloepurp420 (Nov 25, 2011)

*I**s it all right if i take Metronidazole and medicate with weed? Will there be any bad reactions? 						*


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2011)

A stoner forum may not be the best place to get medical advice, but.....i don't believe cannabis is contraindicated in any medicine, but of course it hasn't been tested. The drug you are taking has other side effects that pot may help. Beats me. good luck


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 26, 2011)

:yeahthat:

ALL Medication should be talked with by your Dr..We dont know your health issues and may do more Harm then good

take care and be safe


----------

